
USB Mass Storage Device - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/usb-mass-storage-device
======
ionela
We use the USB mass storage devices everyday, such as USB hard disk, USB
stick, USB flash card reader, CD/DVD, mobile devices. Those devices are
commonly found in our life, until I got the STM32 evaluation board from a
local supplier.

